# Travelers parachute hammock



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

About 15 years ago I was introduced to hammock camping. My buddy and I were on a camping trip, when he pulled out this cheap hammock made of lashed sting. It was the kind of hammock that was made of string instead of cloth. If you slept in the hammock over night, you woke up with lines on your skin.

After seeing my buddies hammock, I made a trip to the sporting goods store and bought one for myself.

15 years later I finally decided to upgrade to a travelers parachute hammock.

The first time I used this hammock was on a camping trip with my kids. We took the hammock out of the package, only to discover that the hammock did not have a way to attach it to a tree. Well, I was disappointed to say the least. Here we are about 2 hours from sun down and no way to attach our hammocks to the trees. I got to work with taking some string from my pack and braiding it into cord. Three equal lengths of string were cut, tied together at one end, attached to a stick and braided into cord.

Instead of braiding cords for all of the hammocks, we made the trip to my truck and got a couple of tie down straps. We then got back to the camp site right and got the hammocks set up a couple of hours before dark.










My son in his hammock









Overall I found the travelers parachute hammock a good buy for the cost, which was around $20.


----------



## guardianangel (Feb 4, 2009)

What a great idea! My nephew is a Boy Scout and they go out and do a lot of hike in camping. I am the designated purchaser of camping gear for him for his birthday, Christmas, Easter, etc. I am going to go out and get him one of these for his Birthday in March!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Lesson learned: any new camping equipment test at home first. This includes setting up a new tent.


----------



## howardjs522 (Oct 23, 2009)

I slept in a parachute hammock for the first time this summer. It took me the first night to get used to it but it was very comfortable (especially for afternoon naps). Its hard to beat the value too!


----------



## jounderw (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought a set of these for my boyfriend about two years ago and we continue to camp all the time and use them. They are really great because they come with straps - allowing you to set up and tie up anywhere. I also bought the bug nets separate and we also have a "double" that is considered a big enough hammock that more than one person can lay in it. Highly recommend.

Canopy


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I am not fond of camping under trees. I love trees, just not over my head. Where I camp the pine cones are called "widow makers" - I hope you can now visualize their size and danger.

I would prefer to die in my sleep but not because a pine cone dropped on my head. This can easily be solved by putting up a tarp above the the hammock, then I have the other reason I don't prefer hammocks. I roll around so much in my sleep, I'd wake up on the ground but now, with a lump or broken bone somewhere.

This is definitely a personal preference. I have seen the double hammocks and when they are populated, but since my wife never backpacks with me I would never want to be that close to any of my company (remember the part about me rolling around too much?) I would end up on the ground but for being kicked out, not falling out.

I just can't win. Enjoy your camping accomodations.


----------



## lambdahammock (Mar 25, 2017)

That's a great way to start out in hammocking. Most of my friends use similar hammocks and love it!

Signing off,
https://bestcampinghammockgear.com


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

I just received my Equip double hammock. Intend it as a napping hammock, instead of an overnight camping bed - I like my cot in my tent or my bed in the travel trailer for sleeping.


----------



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice to introduce you some camping hammocks. I found it in Can You Really Find Top 10 Best Camping Hammocks of 2017. Besides, you can have a lot of solution for selecting camping gear.

Soures: Campingheavens


----------

